# Map tiles/ battle maps



## TheHeretic (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi folks. 
I'd need links to free map tiles, battlemaps, to print out on cardstock. 

Best regards


----------



## Mark (Jun 15, 2009)

crooked staff productions roleplaying aids


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 16, 2009)

skeletonkeygames
o0ne games


----------



## Glyfair (Jun 16, 2009)

Wizards of the Coast's miniature support page has a number of tiles and maps.


----------



## Kris (Jun 16, 2009)

Mark said:


> crooked staff productions roleplaying aids




 ...though I still need to expand on the PDF Dungeon Tiles so that you can build larger rooms. Maybe I'll get around to that soon 

Anyway, a guy named Ron Shirtz has some nice ones (originally done for the HeroQuest board game) here:
Ye Olde Inn :: Ron Shirtz :: Tile Page: Updated October 19th, 2008

There are also a few other nice sets on that site too.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jun 16, 2009)

Great, thx a lot guys&gals! More links, please!


----------



## Totte (Jun 18, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> Great, thx a lot guys&gals! More links, please!




I've put all battle maps for my adventures available as separate hi res downloads if you have a large printer or can cut in photoshop. The adventures are also free to download.

4E Adventures


----------



## TheHeretic (Jun 18, 2009)

Totte said:


> I've put all battle maps for my adventures available as separate hi res downloads if you have a large printer or can cut in photoshop. The adventures are also free to download.
> 
> 4E Adventures




Uhm, my printer prints up to DIN A4, did you resize/split your battlemaps to 
that size? 
And no, i don't play 4E, because it's inferior, that's why i asked for map tiles, not Adventures.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodman games has a ton of free maps - look in the link labeled prestors something.....


----------



## Rel (Jun 19, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> Uhm, my printer prints up to DIN A4, did you resize/split your battlemaps to
> that size?
> And no, i don't play 4E, because it's inferior, that's why i asked for map tiles, not Adventures.




Hopefully when you get back ENWorld next week you'll be nicer to people who offer free assistance.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 19, 2009)

This guy just posted links at the Dundjinni website, and these tiles look pretty darn spiffy.  I'm printing out a set as I post this.

Kev's Lounge


----------



## Hawkwind (Jun 21, 2009)

If you want to print your battlemaps on to nice A4 sized maps you can use a program called Posterazor


----------



## Totte (Jun 21, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> Uhm, my printer prints up to DIN A4, did you resize/split your battlemaps to
> that size?
> And no, i don't play 4E, because it's inferior, that's why i asked for map tiles, not Adventures.




Yes, the PDFs in the adventures are svaled to A4 (prints both on A4 and US letter as long as you do not use any scaling. The large ones are uncut.


----------



## Mark (Jun 21, 2009)

Totte said:


> Yes, the PDFs in the adventures are svaled to A4 (prints both on A4 and US letter as long as you do not use any scaling. The large ones are uncut.





Are you using the GSL to distribute your adventures?


----------



## Totte (Jun 22, 2009)

Mark said:


> Are you using the GSL to distribute your adventures?




Nope, as I do not charge anything for them, and when I last read the GSL, it still didnt allow the usage of stat block for published monsters or magic items.

I try to modify every monster and reference magic items by book page, but making it GSL friendly is I think a too daunting task.

One day I might read through the latest GSL again, but I need a lawyer or two to get everything right, and I do not think my zero income budget for those adventures allows me to hire IP-lawyers ;-)

// Totte


----------



## Totte (Nov 18, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> Hi folks.
> I'd need links to free map tiles, battlemaps, to print out on cardstock.
> 
> Best regards




I've published a new set of free to use, printable map tiles.
4EYes – Roleplaying


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 18, 2009)

my posts are mainly focused on monsters, but there are some terrain bits in this thread. Most are on 7"x10" grids.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...nting/225315-sources-images-use-tokens-6.html

Make some requests and I'll see what i can find.


recent examples


----------

